# Guys: do you get tired after sex?



## Seppuku (Sep 22, 2010)

I have always heard that men usually get tired after sex. I have not had that experience, I usually feel wide awake and I almost always get hungry. My wife laments this because if it's night time, she wants to go to sleep and I'll usually get up and mill about.

Is my experience not typical?


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

I get wired after sex and want to do things, watch tv, play a game, etc as well.


----------



## Dave321 (Aug 4, 2010)

:iagree:Very typical.And if it change,that to would be normal.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

I thought I was normal. About 5 minutes after popping my eyelids feel like they weigh 100 lbs. 

Actually i find it to be a great cure of insomnia.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

My husband always uses this expresssion "I feel Refreshed" and the hunger comments are common. For both of us. I am never tired after sex, he is generally more tired than me most of the time, but no more EXTRA tired after sex.


----------



## Boogsie (Aug 24, 2010)

Seppuku said:


> I have always heard that men usually get tired after sex. I have not had that experience, I usually feel wide awake and I almost always get hungry. My wife laments this because if it's night time, she wants to go to sleep and I'll usually get up and mill about.
> 
> Is my experience not typical?


Me? No. I want a 15 minute rest and to have another go at it!


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't necessarily feel tired, but during that refractory period after ejaculation I can fall asleep easily. But if I have to get up immediately, no problem with that either.


----------



## cherrypie18 (Feb 21, 2010)

So if men don't get tired, why do they turn away and fall asleep by the time you're back form the bathroom? and no it's not because we've been there for too long


----------



## lil miss wifey (Sep 5, 2010)

well my husband will only get tired if there isn't anything good to do afterwards, like watch cartoons , if i want to talk and he doesn't want to sleep he's out the door lol but i don't mind i dont like cuddling after sex anyway


----------



## jc32 (Jan 25, 2010)

I've always felt invigorated after sex. Hungry, too! I thought I was wierd this way, but I recently talked to another guy about it, and he's the same. So, I guess with men, it can go either way. All I know is that, after a good romp, I feel like I can take on the whole damn world!


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

cherrypie18 said:


> So if men don't get tired, why do they turn away and fall asleep by the time you're back form the bathroom? and no it's not because we've been there for too long


After we are done we take a shower together. It's a way to continue the bonding and take care of hygiene at the same time. It's also fun, and can lead to more sex sometimes. :smthumbup:


----------



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

My H is wide awake after sex many times, so he does not like to have sex at night when he needs to get to sleep. OTOH, yesterday morning, he took a nap after.


----------



## joelmacdad (Jul 26, 2010)

Both of us just pass out asleep.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

You know what they say - 

"After 40, the nap after sex becomes just as important as the sex itself"



(yes, i get sleepy after sex as a guy; I am satisfied)


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Crypsys said:


> After we are done we take a shower together. It's a way to continue the bonding and take care of hygiene at the same time. It's also fun, and can lead to more sex sometimes. :smthumbup:


A shower before, a shower after! You do have a lot of energy!!!

I just wipe myself clean and go to sleep!:sleeping::sleeping::sleeping:


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Scannerguard said:


> You know what they say -
> 
> "After 40, the nap after sex becomes just as important as the sex itself"
> 
> ...


Really???
What am I going to do?????
I am about to be 40!

:scratchhead: :scratchhead: :scratchhead:


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Boogsie said:


> Me? No. I want a 15 minute rest and to have another go at it!


Checked your age! 
No wonder, you are young! 
I was the same at your age! 
Eight times a night!


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Can't sleep after sex-get too wound up!


----------



## jmsclayton (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi

sharing

The sleepy feeling men get after sex-it is a passing feeling if you can ride it out. It does go away after you feel it and can still snuggle after sex with the wife. Or partner. WOmen need it after sex. 

Judith


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

for me, after 1st round am roaring for Round 2. for wife, 1st round KO :smthumbup:


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi malmake. Can you control when to let her have her orgasm?
Some women as soon have their orgasms could mean the end of the game while some women can go for more orgasms.
So you should keep your wife horny until you complete 2 round.  then you make her cum.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> Hi malmake. Can you control when to let her have her orgasm?
> Some women as soon have their orgasms could mean the end of the game while some women can go for more orgasms.
> So you should keep your wife horny until you complete 2 round.  then you make her cum.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


in fact, that is what i try to do all the time but fail miserably!ahahhaa

take yesterday for instance, i was licking her down there till the point of orgasm, then i switched to her boobies but was ordered instead to continue working down there... then when she was about to burst i stopped and went up again till she insisted for me to finish it off down there! LOL

so after she exploded, TKO for her! LOL


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

LOL. Maybe you don't go down there too quickly as you know she won't let you go until you finish it off. In this situation maybe you can try 69, to let her eat it out for you at least for 1 round. Take a rest and continue second round.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Btw, next time when having 69, making her eat your thing, make sure you give her "3 enjoyments all in once", licking her cxxt, fingering pxxxy and fingering axx at the same time.

So basically, she can't focus on her orgasm easily as she has more things to do. LOL


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> Btw, next time when having 69, making her eat your thing, make sure you give her "3 enjoyments all in once", licking her cxxt, fingering pxxxy and fingering axx at the same time.
> 
> So basically, she can't focus on her orgasm easily as she has more things to do. LOL


LOL
wokay, will get it done except the arse part!hahahahaa


----------



## jmsclayton (Sep 5, 2010)

HI

Men can overcome the feeling of being tired after sex if they let the feeling pass. It is only a blip like feeling -in another words it doesn't last long

Judith


----------



## i-like-tea (Feb 24, 2010)

I feel tried if I come back from work and have sex. Normally, I feel refreshed after sex.


----------



## i-like-tea (Feb 24, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> My husband always uses this expresssion "I feel Refreshed" and the hunger comments are common. For both of us. I am never tired after sex, he is generally more tired than me most of the time, but no more EXTRA tired after sex.


Same to your husband I get refreshed but wife too much tired. I think it depends on the time of having sex.


----------



## i-like-tea (Feb 24, 2010)

Chris Taylor said:


> I don't necessarily feel tired, but during that refractory period after ejaculation I can fall asleep easily. But if I have to get up immediately, no problem with that either.


if i am tired before sex and feel to sleep, after ejaculation i refreshed and i will go to sleep after hour or two.


----------

